# WearEver pans



## Lor (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi all.
I'm still trying to decide which pans to buy next.  I'm still leaning toward a SS set with 1 NS frypan.

Anyway, does anyone have experience with WearEver pans?  They seem to have the same benefits as higher end lines:
- Aluminum base tri-ply disk (although not up sides) 
- NS frypan is metal-utensil safe 
- Stylish 
- Lifetime warranty 
- Soft-touch handles! (Yea, not pot holders.) 

What throws me is their lower price. Am I missing something? Hopefully one of you can give some insight. 

Lori


----------



## ironchef (Feb 15, 2004)

if you want stainless steel cookware, then get either all-clad, or kitchen aid which is a bit cheaper


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 15, 2004)

Lor;
    Recently I purchased a set of Rever Chef's Request to review for the website. My goal is to find good, QUALITY merchandise that working folks can afford.

     Well, let's just say I am impressed. Impressed to the point of doing a little research.

     American cookware manufacturers have responded to the demand for excellent cookware at a reasonable price. To accomplish this, the manufacture is done overseas. Steel is relatively cheap. So much so, in fact, that it is now cheaper to build a home with _stronger_ steel studs than the conventional wooden ones. The expensive part of steel fabrication (as I found out recently when I got a price to build a stainless steel charcoal grill prototype) is the actual fabrication itself. 

     Thus, there are now many good quality cookware sets available at VERY reasonable prices. 

     Now, you do sacrifice some of the features found in the highest quality sets. Instead of seamless tri-ply construction, you will find a seam at the bottom. In some of the highest quality sets, the aluminum insert actually goes up the sides to ensure even heating from top to bottom. The new, cheaper sets have just a disk on the bottom only. Of course...MOST of the expensive sets are made like this as well.

     Hope this helped.


----------



## Lor (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks!
That does help since it confirms what I've found.  
Now I'm leaning toward buying a lesser expensive set & adding an All-Clad Sauce pan.  For my cooking, it seems that's the only pan I'd really need to have Al up the sides & not simply on the base.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lor (Feb 20, 2004)

BubbaGourmet

I almost forgot.  What would YOU recommend?  You mentioned that you liked the Revere.  I have a smooth-top range & have heard not to use copper-bottom pans.  Your opinion?

Thanks in advance!
Lori


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 20, 2004)

Lor;
   I have some All-Clad, some Cuisinart and some Farberware Millennium as well as the Reveres set. I gave away my Calphalon to my daughter as I can't stand it. 
   If money is tight, the Revere is the way to go. Now, I recently cooked at a friend's house and they had recently purchased some Wolfgang Puck cookware. I found it to be a real nice set for the money as well.


----------



## storm2k (Mar 31, 2004)

I bought a bunch of Wolfgang Puck cookware and love it. Of course if $$ is not a factor probably go with All Clad but I am very happy with the WP. It is pretty heavy duty and the heat dispersion is great. You can get like a 18 piece set (might be 20-22 pieces) on Ebay for like 90$, this is an awesome deal. Just goto Ebay and search for Wolfgang Puck cookware, there are like 4 or more dealers selling new sets in the box so if your on a budget this is a great deal. (Make sure you read the reviews of the seller before you send the $$, I never buy anything from ebay so not sure how secure it is. I bought all of mine on the Home Shopping Network, www.hsn.com .


----------

